# Betting Tip: UCL – Barcelona vs Chelsea



## bettingtipository (Apr 24, 2012)

*Betting Tip / Prediction: Asian Handicap Chelsea +1 3/4*

*Betting Tip Analysis*

Chelsea put up a valiant display against Barcelona in the first leg of the Champions League semi-final. Both teams suffered setback in their respective leagues. Chelsea failed to close the gap and played to a dull goal-less draw at Arsenal. Barcelona handed the La Liga title to Real Madrid with a defeat at home. I watched the El Classico. Despite dominating possession, Barcelona did not trouble the Madrid defense for most part of the game. The Catalans looked tired and unconvincing. Lionel Messi, by his highest standards, was average at most. Xavi seemed dismayed at his substitution or the result. Does this mark the beginning of the fall of a dominant Barcelona known for their passing and attacking football? I think it's a tad too early to say that. Barcelona is still favorites in this clash. We should not write off Chelsea either. Chelsea did not concede in their last 2 games and they were solid defending against Barca in the first leg. Drogba, an outstanding player in that game, is a doubt for this game. His physical strength might be sorely missed.

While I believe Barcelona will most probably win today, I do not see them winning by a margin of 3. My take is on a draw or 1 goal victory to the home side, so I would take Chelsea at a handicap of 1 3/4.


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 24, 2012)

Fuck Chelsea's luck, I didnt have any money on this match, but so much luck for 2 matches is $@#@$@$@$@ bbeliuevable.


----------



## bettingtipository (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha... no worries, there are always chances to bet.


----------

